# Bild und Text Grafisch verarbeiten



## Francine (9. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe im Hintergrund ein Bild und im vordergrund einen Text.
Nun möchte ich den Text der im Bild ist mit weisser Schrift haben und was über den Rand
hinauskommt mit schwarzer Schrift.
Wie kann ich so was machen ?
Kann mir jemand helfen ? Habe Photoshop oder Corel Draw.
Danke
Gruss Francine


----------



## hierbavida (10. November 2007)

Mit PS Schriftebene auswählen, dann über Menu->Ebene->Ebenenstil->Kontur...

Im Dialogfeld Kontur die Farbe schwarz wählen. Evtl. die Laufweite der Schrift erhöhen.

Bei älteren PS-Versionen muß der Text vor dem Ebenenstil gerastert werden.

Hoffe gehölfen zuhaben.

hierbavida


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. November 2007)

Eine von bestimmt noch vielen anderen Möglichkeiten


Davon ausgehend das die Bildebene kleiner als das Dokument ist:

Text erstellen
Diesen duplizieren

Einer schwarz der andere weiß

Schwarzer Text unter die Bildebene ziehen

Weißer Text bleibt über der Bildebene

Weißen Text aktivieren...Ebene.....Schnittmaske erstellen


Alex

@hierbavida: Das mit der Kontur habe ich nicht verstanden


----------



## hierbavida (10. November 2007)

@Alexander Groß

Der Schriftrand seitlich des schwarzen Feldes ist schwarz.
sh Bild

MfG

hierbavida

@Alexander Groß hat recht, ich habe es falsch verstanden


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. November 2007)

Ich habe den Text so gelesen das die Schrift keinen Rand haben soll.


Alex


----------



## Francine (13. November 2007)

Hallo Alexander

Genau so wie das Beispiel mit TEXTER wollte ich machen.
Ich habe jetzt 3 Ebenen: 1. weisse Schrift / 2. Bild / 3. Schwarze Schrift.

Nun habe ich aber die Schnittmaske nicht gefunden wie mach ich das nochmal ?
Ich habe Photoshop 5

Danke
Gruss Francine


----------



## hierbavida (14. November 2007)

Dies ist natürlich eine Falle, mit PS 5.5 wurde PS groß mit PS 6 jugendlich und ...
Also ab PS6 verfügt PS über Ebenenmasken und Schnittmasken(Vektormasken).

PS5 hat auch keinen Maskentext, also bleibt nur eine Möglichkeit:
Den Text auf der schwarzen Ebene rastern (?Menu->Ebene->Rastern->Text?), auf Bildebene gehen und Bildauswählen, auf gerasterte Textebene gehen undAuswahl löschen, damit ist die weiße Schrift frei. (sh. Miniatur)

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

hierbavida


----------



## Francine (21. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Vielen Dank an Alle die mir bis jetzt geholfn habe, nun habe ich noch eine Frage:
Wie kann ich im Photoshop 5.0 einen Text im Blocksatz schreiben ?

Vielen Dank
Gruss Francine


----------



## hierbavida (21. November 2007)

Nachdem Textwerkzeug gewählt wurde, mit li. gedrückter Maustaste Rahmen aufziehen. M.e. kann PS5 den Text nur rechts-, linksbündig oder zentriert darstellen. In diesen älteren Versionen wurde Text mit FreeHand (Vektor) bzw. im QuarkXPress (DtP) mit Bildübernahme erzeugt.
Dies wäre eine Möglichkeit, Vektor-Text (Freehand, Illustrator, Corel, etc.) erstellen, im EPS-, PDF- oder AI-Format speichern und dieses Dokument in PS plazieren (Datei->Platzieren).
Hoffe geholfen zu haben

hierbavida

Nachtrag:
Ab PS6 Menu-Fenster-Zeichen oder Absatz findet man in der Palette auch Blocksätze, bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies auch schon in der 5-er Version verfügbar war.


----------

